
Ask HN: Gmail / G-Suite Alternative - levosmetalo
What is some good Gmail &#x2F; G-Suite alternative that<p><pre><code>  - respect privacy
  - has mail, contacts and calendar
  - has good web interface
  - supports custom domain</code></pre>
======
chrisked
Fastmail is great. It ticks all of your points except the privacy changes in
Australia. It didn’t change for the better. FastMail Hase some statements
about that. Check their blog.

------
dexcs
Mailbox.org.

------
momada
zoho

------
greenyouse
You could also DIY with a VPS and an email project like iRedMail, Soverign, or
others. I used iRedMail for a few years and it was pretty easy. As a potential
benefit, if you want to pick up more DNS record + email knowledge and have a
go at maintaining a linux box it's not a bad project. It's ~$2/month depending
on what you use.

------
duiker101
fastmail

------
jaabe
There is Runbox, a Norwegian fastmail equivalent if you’re looking for
something non-American, but g-suite e-mail offers privacy.

------
gtirloni
This has been discussed a lot here:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20gmail%20alternative](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20gmail%20alternative)

~~~
mtmail
Also recently "Best paid email hosting service in 2019?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20005980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20005980)

~~~
sdan
TLDR: Fastmail

